# will you be my gunia pig??



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Nah! i dont need ya as a guniea-pig, i already got one









i got her last friday


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Never really understood why someone would want one of those. But hey if you like it thats cool


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i had one that got eaten by a cat and i'm sure but i think the other one did too but their really fun if they don't bite but when they get hungry the sound they make is like HELL


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate those things, what are you feeding it to?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Never really understood why someone would want one of those. But hey if you like it thats cool


 right on. those things are..nevamind.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i hate those things, what are you feeding it to?


 dude your evil and the thing is fat and furry and anything thats like that is bound to be fun


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet coloration
they make awesome pets 
they are very friendly and loved to be held and brushed
and they squeek with enjoyment when u brush them















two thumbs up


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

well at least not everyone is a guniea hater lol

i feed her gunieapig/rabbit pellets and complete the diet with carrots and cucumber and dandilion leaves.

she's very talkative too. and she's a longhaired swirl


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I kind of like them. I can't believe people here don't like that pig thing but they like dracofish's rat thing..idk what it is but it has huge eyes and creepy little pink claws...everytime I look at that forum I want to take it out of my computer screen and feed it to my cat..but thats just me...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

get a ferret instead. They are hilarious mine runs around tstashing food and tries climbing my leg so i put him on my shoulder and her goes for a ride. He is so sexy. Just throw one in with that pig thing and it will eat it so you don't even have to drown it!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hardly








Guniea pigs are herbivore only


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> hardly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what? did you think i meant the pig will eat the ferret? lol the other way round.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

or lemurs the can sit on your shoulder and chicks will talk to you


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> or lemurs the can sit on your shoulder and chicks will talk to you


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> gourami-master said:
> 
> 
> > or lemurs the can sit on your shoulder and chicks will talk to you


 Obviously you're not a chick


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > gourami-master said:
> ...


 i hate it when people get iguanans and stuff just for the attention. Like assholes who take birds of prey with them to a pub. 
I think he was joking so it doesn't matter.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah i was kidding but they do sit on your shoulder
im also getting a pair


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice hippy ratt


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> get a ferret instead. They are hilarious mine runs around tstashing food and tries climbing my leg so i put him on my shoulder and her goes for a ride. He is so sexy. Just throw one in with that pig thing and it will eat it so you don't even have to drown it!


 What do people see in ferrets? Idk they might be fun to pla with or something but to me their cat food..


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> or lemurs the can sit on your shoulder *and chicks will talk to you*


 that might be the saddest thing i'veever read....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > get a ferret instead. They are hilarious mine runs around tstashing food and tries climbing my leg so i put him on my shoulder and her goes for a ride. He is so sexy. Just throw one in with that pig thing and it will eat it so you don't even have to drown it!
> ...


 I don't reall understand what you said. If they are fun to play with then you've answered your own question. Also a ferret would own a cat.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

No, a cat could rip apart a ferret with no problem..

Atleast mine could..she is HUGE for a housecat..she is faster and more powerful than any ferret..im sure..she even kills raccoons when they decide to come in our yard..(shes mostly an outside cat, she likes to protect the house from other cats, opposums and raccoons..)


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I think a really mean ferret ould kill a cat if it grabbed its neck and didn't let go, but a cat would scare a ferret away. Its hard to say, anyway ferrets rule.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: a ferret will lose to a lion but not to a house cat
ferrets are awesome intelligent pets and i love cats to.dont get me wrong
but ferrets have the agility and are fearless


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

we've taken over this thread, sorry Mark. Yeah ferrets are deffinatley fearless. Mine strolled right up to my hawk (couldn't reach it though it was in an aviary) and just stares down dogs like hes saying 'get fuk art ma wa'. Hes cute too at the same time. I will have to post some pics one time.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

I want a chinchilla!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol this is the funniest thread i've ever seen, look back and read it. He is really excited about hi new pet, then a few people jip it and the subject moves onto ferrets and now chinchillas. Mark has given up and stopped posting now.

Chincillas are ok but they don't do much. They are soft and cute but a lot of maintence, get a ferret!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: a ferret will lose to a lion but not to a house cat
> ferrets are awesome intelligent pets and i love cats to.dont get me wrong
> but ferrets have the agility and are fearless


No way...a cat wouldn't let a ferret get a hold of its neck..atleast not mine..her claws are waaayyy to fast..the ferret would take a jump at her and shed knock it to tha wall...if she can kill a raccoon im sure she could kill a ferret..cats have more speed and power..I also think cats are more fearless...my cat chases my german shephard/australian shepherd mix and never backs down to him... o wel no1 talk about this anymore..but still any ferret wouldn't have a chance with my killer


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> o wel no1 talk about this anymore


no. have you ever heard of the phrase 'scaredy cat'? Cats are pussies although they can smack stuff a ferret could keep going. By the time the ferret starts feeling it the cat will have died of exhaustion and the ferret would eat it.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> > o wel no1 talk about this anymore
> 
> 
> no. have you ever heard of the phrase 'scaredy cat'? Cats are pussies although they can smack stuff a ferret could keep going. By the time the ferret starts feeling it the cat will have died of exhaustion and the ferret would eat it.


 Well thats not tru at all...cats stand down to nothing..atleast mine...and they neer give up...just watch a video of two cats fighting..it wil last forever..a cat would claw the ferrets eyes out in the very beginning of the fight, then the cat would just pounce on it and beat the sh*t out of it...and if the ferret keeps on fighting the the cat will wrestle it down to nothing..


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

nice fur u got there.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Cichla food.


----------

